# Awesome Camping In Lake Huntington, Ny



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

OK so my husband and I found this place by accident on Craigslist and we took a chance and went to see it and fell in love. This guy has 120 acres of beautiful land and he is setting it up for camping. Mostly for tenters BUT we got our 28RSS up the hill and he basically let us pick where we wanted to be! If you don't mind not having full hookup (he is working on getting electric and water up to the top of the hill where we said most RV's would want to be) then this is a great place. I've attached pictures. The lake is beautiful not to big not too small. Motor boats OK but not so large that it is obnoxious. The chickens and ducks are your greeting crew and the owner shares fresh eggs when the girls give a surplus! Each site comes with a beautiful hand crafted fire place...not a ring (see pictures) made with love by a man named BJ and there are tons of trails for hiking and ATVing galore! Place is family and dog friendly and for those of you who don't camp the owner has two cabins for rent which are nicely appointed and has plans to rent out a park model as well. My husband and I were up there for the entire season and will be going back again next year. If you want more information please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or call the owner Bob at 631-561-8390. Mind you though it is not a campground where there are planned activities just peaceful woods and nature all around. If you are anything like us and just want a nice place to go to get away from it all and be surrounded by the trees this is the place to go! 2 Hours from NYC


----------

